# Dunhill Discontinued Blends



## Big T (Dec 8, 2006)

I know that Dunhill has discontinued some of their blends (Durbar and a few others that I can't remember). But now on eBay I'm seeing lots of tins of Nitecap and Royal Yacht listed as "discontinued". To clarify, these are the Orlik versions, not Murray's. 
Does anyone know if these blends have truly been discontinued, or are these eBay sellers full of it?


----------



## JAK (Oct 10, 2007)

Big T said:


> I know that Dunhill has discontinued some of their blends (Durbar and a few others that I can't remember). But now on eBay I'm seeing lots of tins of Nitecap and Royal Yacht listed as "discontinued". To clarify, these are the Orlik versions, not Murray's.
> Does anyone know if these blends have truly been discontinued, or are these eBay sellers full of it?


I heard at a tobacco shop that nightcap would be discontinued, but I could never confirm this. I have heard it on some other webpages as well, but I can't remember where.


----------



## JohnnyFlake (May 31, 2006)

I have heard several whispers, as well, that Orlic has discontinued several more of the Dunhill Blends that they choose to produce, after taking over the production of Dunhill Tobaccos from Murray's. I do not know for sure which blends they have discontinued, but some have suggested Nightcap, Early Morning Pipe, Standard Mixture Mild, Royal Yacht and Light Flake. Again, I do not know if that listing is accurate or not, as I have not been able to confirm that information.

Johnny


----------



## American Psycho-Analyst (Aug 14, 2007)

JohnnyFlake said:


> I do not know for sure which blends they have discontinued, but some have suggested Nightcap, Early Morning Pipe, Standard Mixture Mild, Royal Yacht and Light Flake. Again, I do not know if that listing is accurate or not, as I have not been able to confirm that information.
> 
> Johnny


If indeed these blends are being discontinued there would be no more current production Dunhill tobaccos as the list you formulated above is the totality of all that is being currently manufactured. It doesn't make much economic sense that Orlik, the company profiting from the manufacture and distribution of these Dunhill blends would discontinue the absolutely most popular blend from the Dunhill line (Nightcap). If it is being discontinued (Nightcap), I'm going to buy as many tins as is possible for this is a genuine favorite of mine.


----------



## Big T (Dec 8, 2006)

I sent an email to Orlik. I'll post their response if I get one....

Regardless, these blends are still widely available from retailers in the $7-$10 range. So there's no need to be buying these for a premium on ebay.


----------



## American Psycho-Analyst (Aug 14, 2007)

Big T said:


> IRegardless, these blends are still widely available from retailers in the $7-$10 range. So there's no need to be buying these for a premium on ebay.


Of course, if this was directed at me, I was talking about, if the rumor proved to be true, buying as many tins as I could get my hands on from local B&Ms.


----------



## Big T (Dec 8, 2006)

American Psycho-Analyst said:


> Of course, if this was directed at me, I was talking about, if the rumor proved to be true, buying as many tins as I could get my hands on from local B&Ms.


No, just a general warning to everyone not to be taken in by one of these eBay sellers who are charging double the price for these tins. I think they're trying to take advantage of these rumors and gouge people on price. Even if Orlik is discontinuing the blends, there's still plenty of stock availble from retailers at normal price.


----------



## JohnnyFlake (May 31, 2006)

Big T said:


> I sent an email to Orlik. I'll post their response if I get one....
> 
> Regardless, these blends are still widely available from retailers in the $7-$10 range. So there's no need to be buying these for a premium on ebay.


I would be very interested in what they say, if they respond! I send them several emails, about six weeks ago, and never received a response. Which email addy did you use? I had two different ones.


----------



## Big T (Dec 8, 2006)

JohnnyFlake said:


> I would be very interested in what they say, if they respond! I send them several emails, about six weeks ago, and never received a response. Which email addy did you use? I had two different ones.


I sent it to [email protected] which I got off of their website. They say "Questions concerning Orlik Tobacco Company and our products are welcome." We'll see what happens...


----------



## dls (Aug 3, 2007)

It would really be a dumb move for them to discontinue some of the most popular blends around... for this reason, I'm suspicious of these rumors.


----------



## Dzrtrat (Oct 9, 2006)

I just grabed a link from another post in here and I kinda looked to see what they had. They showed some Dunhill stuff that was discontinued but they still showed to have it in stock...........my luck there will be a run on some of these things before I can get some.


----------



## Bruce (Dec 31, 1999)

One of my favorites is already becoming hard to find.............Durbar. I stocked up on the Murray's version and I hope I don't regret not stocking up with the Orlik blend.

PS: To be honest with you, I still have not found a Dunhill blend that really gave me a woody. That being said, I have a few VERY rare tins that I have not cracked open yet......a 4 ounce "Tall Boy" of Nightcap from the 60's, a tin of "Ye Olde Signe", a gold tin of "Mr. Alfred's Own" from the 50's/60's, and a very old tin of "Mixture #10". I hope these do not disappoint when I finally open these up!


----------



## dogsplayinpoker (Jan 23, 2007)

Bruce said:


> .
> 
> PS: To be honest with you, I still have not found a Dunhill blend that really gave me a woody.


If they ever produce a tobacco that delivers on this, pipe smoking will see the largest popularity spike in history.:tu


----------



## American Psycho-Analyst (Aug 14, 2007)

dogsplayinpoker said:


> If they ever produce a tobacco that delivers on this, pipe smoking will see the largest popularity spike in history.:tu


I can see it now, "Standard Mixture Medium FDA approved to treat erectile dysfunction and other unfortunate medical dis-eases."


----------



## Big T (Dec 8, 2006)

Wanted to bump this thread. As expected, I never received a response from Orlik on this. I'm hoping that some of the retailers who are members here can chime in. Maybe the Dunhill/Orlik distributors that they work with can shed light on this....


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

http://www.knoxcigar.com/pipetobacco-dunhill.html


----------

